# Musk Rat



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a muskrat in my back yard and he's a big rascal...smelly...and needs a good thumping but want to make it quick..need suggestions...I'm in the city limits so no firearms...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44108-taper-questions/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavy ammo, head shot ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

First off how big is he ?

For me, I would shoot ammo in the 130gr to 200 gr range for sure and like Charles says..... Head shot !

wll


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

treefork said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44108-taper-questions/


I like the way you reference my other question also I thought about making a few dozen .50" steel cubes out of some square rod I have.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

wll said:


> First off how big is he ?
> For me, I would shoot ammo in the 130gr to 200 gr range for sure and like Charles says..... Head shot !
> wll


 fairly large large cat size contemplating 1/2" cubes.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sanch said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > First off how big is he ?
> ...


At that size I would use 200-300gr ammo and 1/2" steel cubes very well may be the answer.

I'm trying to get the price down as these are made of two 5/16 'square nuts and a 1/2" allen screw ! my cost right now is ~.10 ... that is a lot.

wll


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

The stuff I have will just cost me time and patience! And probably part of a chop saw blade!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Sanch said:


> The stuff I have will just cost me time and patience! And probably part of a chop saw blade!


I understand ... Time, patience and a chop saw blade non of which I have !

wll


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Never seen a musk rat, they sound big, good luck hunting.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

He's a clever rascal but I'm watching his habits, I hate to put him down cause I don't think I would fancy muskrat meat and killing for the sake of killing just ain't no sense. Maybe a good shot to the hiney will scare him off but I doubt it cause the pear tree is dropping fruit...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know if you have any earth dams or levies in your vicinity but musk rats can do enormous damage on earthen water defences. Also, for what I've read and heard they are excellent eating! So personally I'd have no qualms about bagging him.

As others have stated, 1/2" steel cubes or .45 lead and up are excellent options.

Good hunting to you sir!


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> I don't know if you have any earth dams or levies in your vicinity but musk rats can do enormous damage on earthen water defences. Also, for what I've read and heard they are excellent eating! So personally I'd have no qualms about bagging him.
> As others have stated, 1/2" steel cubes or .45 lead and up are excellent options.
> Destructive boogers hmm...oknuff said.
> Good hunting to you sir!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Here in the Netherlands (like the name implies, nearly half my country is below sea level) we really need to keep our water defences tiptop, or we all down. Simple as that.

For this reason alone each province has a team of professional full time musk rat trappers working to keep the numbers down. Nuff said?

Darn shame slingshots and slingshot hunting are illegal here, or I would be out in the farm fields hunting them at least once a week.

I say, if you can legally do so (and for what I understand in the USA pest control is pest control and not a criminal offence) go get that bugger and cook em up like you would a rabbit.

Down here, what the trappers catch gets sold to expensive restaurants.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Buy a handful of 1" steel balls and rig up a double bandset with a longer draw. You"ll take his head clean off mate. Good luck


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Just googled muskrats (im in England and have never seen one) I expected it to be bigger. 0.6-2kg in size - standard hunting setup will take care of him no probs mate. No need for anything special


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Still watching it's habits, possibly more than one of them. ..


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sanch said:


> Still watching it's habits, possibly more than one of them. ..


Most probably, yes. There's often more than one den found in close proximity to one another and they breed like rabbits. Not for nothing we have full time professionals on this job.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Sanch said:
> 
> 
> > Still watching it's habits, possibly more than one of them. ..
> ...


that has to be one of the "dream jobs" lol


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr-W said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Sanch said:
> ...


Yes I really need to gather some funds and get a drivers license. Soon as I have that taken care of I intend to apply for a job as trapper.

Does sound very appealing, spending my work days on a quad out in the fields setting and checking traps.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds like a great day out to me let alone getting paid for it lol


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

At the moment I'm still in the design phase of my starship/Dreadnought and have found a good 25-30 50cal. Steel shot i know that I can use any of my other slings to take these beasties but I think I just want to make a rig that I know I can feel comfortable putting that much weight and power behind. Not that any of my other frames can't get the job done I think I need the therapy that building gives me!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Half inch round steel sounds like a good choice, but 50cal lead or half inch steel cubes such as wingshooter uses are probably even better.

Aim for head or spine shots preferably. With the steel cubes, a heart/lung shot will also get the job done. Remember these are nasty creatures when cornered or threatened with an awesome set of teeth and no lack in fighting spirit. Make very sure it's dead before you pick it up.

Good hunting to you sir.


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Half inch round steel sounds like a good choice, but 50cal lead or half inch steel cubes such as wingshooter uses are probably even better.
> Aim for head or spine shots preferably. With the steel cubes, a heart/lung shot will also get the job done. Remember these are nasty creatures when cornered or threatened with an awesome set of teeth and no lack in fighting spirit. Make very sure it's dead before you pick it up.
> Good hunting to you sir.


 thanks and I plan on a double tap to the head.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

tell em about muskrat cove. they may want to move.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

And then what is he supposed to hunt? These critters are destructive, but tasty too! So not a bad job keeping their numbers down a lil bit.

Keep us posted plz


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Got him yet?


----------



## Sanch (Jun 24, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Got him yet?


the pair of muskrat I had have moved on the pear tree is no longer dropping fruit I missed my chnce...


----------

